
Show HN: Duplicacy, cross-platform cloud backup based on Lock-Free Deduplication - acrosync
https://github.com/gilbertchen/duplicacy-beta/blob/master/README.md
======
brudgers
I don't see any code or binaries in the repository.

Is it planned as open source?

What platforms are supported?

~~~
acrosync
You can find binaries in the releases page
([https://github.com/gilbertchen/duplicacy-
beta/releases](https://github.com/gilbertchen/duplicacy-beta/releases)).

Currently we're still debating on which licensing model to use.

~~~
brudgers
Thanks. What issues are driving the licensing decision toward debate?

~~~
acrosync
Our original goal was to make this tool completely free to personal users but
charge for commercial uses. However, after some research we found that no such
open source licenses exist, so we're currently considering alternatives.

~~~
brudgers
What seems to be the most successful strategy is providing a GPL product
[because it is contributor friendly] and then building commercial value via
services and additional features relevant to commercial users. In the case of
a company like RedHat there's value is in support for all those enterprise
desktop users at $150/year [more than a Windows license probably]. Other
companies might extend the software with dashboards or additional features
[e.g. automating backups?] that are non-free and then throwing non-free
support into the mix.

My perception is that anyone who wants to install and manage an open source
backup solution already has lots of options. If you're open-source, you're at
least in that market segment too. For something closed source, the market is
going to be smaller and swimming against the tide. Even companies with
bleeding edge innovation are going open source: Michael Stonebraker's VoltDb
is an example.

[https://github.com/VoltDB/voltdb](https://github.com/VoltDB/voltdb)

